# canister filter siphoning water withpower outage



## fishhag (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a fluval canister filter and a space problem. filter is lower than tank. Had a power failure 2 days ago and filter siphoned water out of tank and onto the floor. when power returned filter restarted without problem. Is there anything that can break the vacuum in event of a power failure. I left this ? on the hagen site but haven't heard back.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what model?

my 305 does basically nothing during a power outage. when the power kicks back on, it returns to operation as if nothing ever happened, and it sits on the floor as well

is your outlet above the water line like it's suppose to be?


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Something about this puzzles me. Where does the water "leak" from the filter unit? I have a Cascade 1000 on my 60g. The filter sits on the floor next to the tank with my spray bar about two inches under the water line. My suction pipe is about 20 inches long mounted in the corner of the tank. The hoses, both intake and return, on the filter are tightly sealed with no leakage in normal operation or when turned off. I just turn it off when doing water changes every Saturday. No problem.

I am in the process of buying a new cannister filter for my new 55g and thought highly of the Fluval line, but now....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sam is right. You got an issue if water leaked out of it when you lost power. I think I could hold mine upside down and water wont come out. I would try to re-create the prolem and find where the leak is and fix it.

I have all Eheims, but used to own a Fluval.


----------



## fishhag (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for answering so quickly, I don't know where the water leaks out from. That's a great idea to shut off the pump and see where it leaks from. It has happened twice, once we were out over a weekend and i came home to water on floor and tank 1/4 down. this was a short outage during the bad storms a few days ago. And what do you mean when you say outlet above water level, are you referring to the return from the filter? Other than this the fluval has been a great filter.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a fluval sitting under my tank and turn it off when I do water changes and it never leaks. Sounds like you might have a bad seal or something is not connecting tight enough to prevent this.


----------

